# Pusher on T300?



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyone have a pusher on a T300 track machine? My machine sits all winter and am looking into a push box, but I am not sure about traction. Would like to talk to some guys with T300 or T250/T200 machines that use them in the snow.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't have much insight but I know there's a few others here that will. In my limited experience on ice/snow/frozen dirt on a jobsite with a T300, I'd take my wheeled machin any day. I'm sure good pavement is somewhat better though. My main concerns would be the slow travel speed (I don't think they make them in 2 speed?), additional wear to the tracks & undercarriage vs. a tracked machine, & trailering the heavy beasts around in crappy weather.

I'm sure it's been done, I just don't think it's an ideal piece for snow. JMO


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

tracked machines don't always work the best for snow, however, you have the grand daddy of machines, your weight well help you a lot, as far as a size, a 10ft push shouldn't be much of a problem, however 8ft is a traditional size for a skidsteer, easy to move around on your trailer, still a good size for pushing out parking lots, etc.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm sure its not ideal, but I figure its paid for and its sitting all winter. I'm not too worried about wear on the tracks and rollers. Those are really easy to fix and as long as its making money, the cost of parts are worth it. The main thing is that if I get a pusher, will it be any good. I just don't want to get out on a large lot and have problems after I just shelled out cash for a pusher. But thanks for the input guys.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

SullivanSeptic;932312 said:


> I'm sure its not ideal, but I figure its paid for and its sitting all winter. I'm not too worried about wear on the tracks and rollers. Those are really easy to fix and as long as its making money, the cost of parts are worth it. The main thing is that if I get a pusher, will it be any good. I just don't want to get out on a large lot and have problems after I just shelled out cash for a pusher. But thanks for the input guys.


well here is the deal, weight is the important issue here, with tracks your weight is distributed too much along the entire track, BUT, your particular machine weighs a bunch, (don't know exactly, but i would guess something around 9000lbs?) so you shouldn't have that problem, if you are worried, go with the 8ft push, you well have no problems with that at all IMO


----------



## AGMI (Nov 26, 2009)

SullivanSeptic;932312 said:


> I'm sure its not ideal, but I figure its paid for and its sitting all winter. I'm not too worried about wear on the tracks and rollers. Those are really easy to fix and as long as its making money, the cost of parts are worth it. The main thing is that if I get a pusher, will it be any good. I just don't want to get out on a large lot and have problems after I just shelled out cash for a pusher. But thanks for the input guys.


Yes, you can put an 8' pusher on it. 2 years ago, a friend of mine (I was buying salt off him at the time) was using one because it was all he could get. He put an 8' pusher on it and it worked. The operator was clear that he would perfer a wheeled machine, but it did the job. Not the best, but did it.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Well I will be the first one to give you some real experience about what a T300 equiped with a 10 ft bobcat pusher will do......A SH*TLOAD!!!! My Dad has been running one for me & another guy over the last 6 seasons (currently a T320 RS), and it has been on the same 12 acre lot every year. With a good operator it is an unstoppable machine, slow yes, but with a 10fter like what we run, it moves alot of snow easily. We had a big storm a few years ago on the 1rst of Dec., and on this event the snow had a good moisture content to make a ramp. My Dad had a snow ramp built 20 ft high, he was coming across the parking lot with a full box, hitting the ramp, and carrying the load to the top of the ramp. Very impressive. Thats something you cant do with a wheel machine. Dont get me wrong, if I had my choice I would rather have a S300 w/snow tires than a T300 w/snow tracks...over all I prefer tire over track for snow work.....but you have the machine and its very capable. Get a 10fter and make some money.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

so you have snow tracks? how much better then normal tracks in the snow?


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

My experiance is the same is others not ideal but definatly works. The down fall is bobcat tracks tend to have alot let traction than others such as Cat. We ran an 864 bobcat and 277 cat and the cat could out work it forsure.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a deere track machine and it works good with the blizzard 8611. It has its ups and downs but when it does bite in it will push a lot. A sub of mine has a T190 it works but he doesnt like the way his track ride and bite. The ride is really rough in his machine. I think you will do fine with your T300 but think of your tracks like a pair of ice skates. I mean that in the sense of doesnt always stop like you want it to. Polar Tread would be a good option if it didnt work the way you wanted. P.S. I started out with a ten foot pusher on my 2spd CT322 and was not happy, neither where my two operators and that was us compareing it to my 240 with the same pusher.


----------



## davidhoypt (Dec 15, 2009)

I have personally ran a T300 with a 12 foot pusher box and it works fine. I would prefer a S300 in terms of speed and comfort of ride, but if you have it use it, it will push like nothing else in terms of traction.


----------



## smokin4by (Dec 21, 2009)

it will work and put the machine making money, but keep in mind that the ride will SUCK, and when in spins its done. back up and move over to take less of a pile. i would stick to an 8ft box. it is a ton easier to see around.


----------



## getoffroad (Dec 10, 2006)

I own a T-190 and tried my 8 ft pusher on it, my little new holland ls 160 pushes far better. But a guy a few lots down has a t-200 (not too much different in weight) with new meclaren tracks and pushes a 10 ft box no problem. I will be buying a set of those tracks at some point but until then the snow bucket works fine.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

We use a big tracked cat skid with a 14ft arctic pusher. No problems!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

ultimate plow;953438 said:


> We use a big tracked cat skid with a 14ft arctic pusher. No problems!


Are you pushing every 1/2 inch????


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

rob_cook2001;953562 said:


> Are you pushing every 1/2 inch????


Every 2 inches


----------

